# Oris Aquis Repair Cost Quote



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi All:

I had a problem with my Aquis, the watch would intermittently stop. Sent it off for an estimate (not Oris, local shop), $570 to fully overhaul my watch movement. Is this a fair price for a full overhaul? How much would it cost to buy a new movement and crown? What would you do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

nevada1995 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I had a problem with my Aquis, the watch would intermittently stop. Sent it off for an estimate (not Oris, local shop), $570 to fully overhaul my watch movement. Is this a fair price for a full overhaul? How much would it cost to buy a new movement and crown? What would you do?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That sounds high. I just had my Oris F1 7560 with an ETA 2836-2 movement overhauled, replaced the sapphire crystal and new (aftermarket unfortunately) tube, stem and crown replaced and polished the bright work for $300 total. I say look around. If I'm not mistaken the movement on your Aquis is a Selita SW200 based movement? I think you can find those for about $200 new online.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"overhall" is used to up the price for a service.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

You should check with The Watchmaker in MA to see what they would charge. I had them fix a crown on a Glycine I used to own and I seem to recall it costing me about $150. I was just quoted $900 for a complete service on an ETA 7750, when the time comes. So the quote you received doesn't sound unreasonable. As far as replacing the movement, that would depend on what movement you're replacing. What movement is in your Aquis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Francisco T. (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems way too high, check the watchmaker.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure what it should cost you but that sounds very high.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was quoted HK$1800 (($230) for a clean and lube service on my Longines (ETA2824 same as SW200-1) by the Swatch Gp service centre here in Hong Kong which doesn't include any replacement parts. It does seem high. The only thing is that if you buy a replacement movt you might not get the top grade spec that will be fitted to your Oris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh - why do you need a new crown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

That sounds like the cost of a Rolex service, not an Oris. The person servicing it may just be unreasonably high on everything.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Go to watchmaker instead


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

.....


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Need to know what's in the service quote. If it's just a standard service, (cleaning and oiling), then the quote is high. My guy in NYC will charge between $150-$300 depending on watch and movement (ETA, Selita, non chrono or complication past day and date). Your "watch stopping" issue might be indicative of parts needing replacement and so the price might not be that high. 

You could send to the Oris service center and see what they would charge. Of course it matters where your watch repair is located. Are they a "jewelry store" with a high rent in a mall etc? Is it a place on the strip or off? I'm sure if you were to drive to Reno the prices would drop but if he's in the heart of the strip you're going to pay a premium. My guy is one of the best in NYC but is in a small location on the outskirts of the city limits so he's reasonable. Too many variables to make an accurate assessment.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

commanche said:


> Go to watchmaker instead


I made that suggestion in the third response to this thread...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ er.. which I agree on and reinforce it. Sup?


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

My local watch shop quoted 275-300 for an overhaul on an Oris


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

$570 is really high. Sellitta should be a couple of hundred at most.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> You should check with The Watchmaker in MA to see what they would charge. I had them fix a crown on a Glycine I used to own and I seem to recall it costing me about $150. *I was just quoted $900 for a complete service on an ETA 7750, when the time comes*. So the quote you received doesn't sound unreasonable. As far as replacing the movement, that would depend on what movement you're replacing. What movement is in your Aquis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 The $580 quoted for the Oris is too high, and that $900 for a 7750 is WAAAY too high. I paid $550 to have my Speedmaster serviced. I've paid less than $200 to have my Seiko 6139's serviced. I would think a 7750 shouldn't cost more than $500. The Oris should cost $250-300 max.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

rfortson said:


> The $580 quoted for the Oris is too high, and that $900 for a 7750 is WAAAY too high. I paid $550 to have my Speedmaster serviced. I've paid less than $200 to have my Seiko 6139's serviced. I would think a 7750 shouldn't cost more than $500. The Oris should cost $250-300 max.


Agreed. Shop around.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh h..l no! Please don't get caught up on the local aspect. I lived in city of 6 million and couldn't find reasonable, knowledgeable watchmaker. I have 2 guys (one for low-mid range and one for high-end) that are the best. Even with shipping and insurance costs to and from the price and assurance it'll be done right are well worth it. Three hand runs $150ish with new mainspring and $250-350ish for Valjoux and other chronos. My El Primero and/or Coaxial might run a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhans (Jan 12, 2017)

If it needs new parts, it might just make sense to buy an another aquis used. With these mid-range pieces, I feel like its always a tough call to repair or replace. Unless you have sentimental value in it of course!


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## drewman1 (Nov 7, 2017)

My Oris Aquis Date 43.5 MM has a very small flake on the edge of the dial between the 8 and 9. Its only visible if you look from side or tilt. Will it flake more, because if not I may can live with it since its barely visible? Anyone know cost to replace dial. Watch us near perfect other than the flake. Andy


----------

